# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Prof. Dr. Nevzat Yalçıntaş

## ceyda

prof_dr_nevzat_yalcintas__201049.jpg" Beşeri gelişmişlik; eğitim, sağlık, gazete ve dergi tirajları, suç oranı, kitap okuma oranı, tiyatroya ve sinemaya olan ilgiyle ölçülür. Zengin olmak yeterli değildir. "


Nevzat Yalçıntaş, 1933'te Ankara'da doğdu. İstanbul Yüksek Ekonomi ve Ticaret Okulu'nu bitiren Yalçıntaş Fransa Caen Üniversitesi'nde doktora yaptı. İngiltere Londra Üniversitesi London School of Economics and Social Sciences'de doçentlik çalışmaları yaptı. İstanbul Üniversitesi İktisat Fakültesi'nde 1 Aralık 1959'da asistan, 30 Aralık 1965'te doçent ve 5 Mart 1971'de profesör ünvanını aldı. DSİ ve DPT'de yöneticilik,TRT Genel Müdürlüğü ve Türkiye gazetesi başyazarlığı görevlerinde bulundu.

Fransızca, İngilizce, Arapça bilmektedir. Türkiye Gazetesi Başyazarlığı yapan Yalçıntaş, İstanbul Üniversitesi İktisat Fakültesi Öğretim Üyesidir. Evli ve 2 çocuk sahibidir.

----------

